#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  KVPY (Kishore Vaigyanik Protsahan Yojana)

## pratikgawali

The "Kishore Vaigyanik ProtsahanYojana"  (KVPY) is a program started  in 1999 by the Department of Science and Technology  (DST), Government  of India to encourage students of Basic Sciences to take up  research  careers in Science. The aim of the program is to identify and  encourage  talented and motivated students for pursuing a research career. 
              This program strives to assist the students to  realise  their potential and ensure that the best scientific talent is groomed   for research and development in the country. Generous fellowship and   contingency grant are provided up to the pre-Ph.D. level to the selected   students. In addition, summer programs for the KVPY Fellows are  organized in  prestigious research and educational institutions in the  country. 
             The Department of Science and  Technology, the nodal  agency of the Government has entrusted the overall  responsibility for  organizing the KVPY Program to the Indian Institute of  Science,  Bangalore and set up a National Advisory Committee (NAC) for  overseeing  its implementation. A Basic Committee and a National Scientific   Committee, look after both the administrative and academic aspects of  the KVPY  Program.





  Similar Threads: Electronic Devices and Circuits by J Lal Kishore pdf downloads

----------

